# PAYE Modernisation and Corona Virus



## cremeegg (18 Mar 2020)

While todays announcement from the banks is welcome, it does not support people who lose their jobs and are renters.

With PAYE modernisation Revenue can see exactly how much any taxpayer earned last week.

I suggest that the Government make payments to workers who lose their jobs using this information. 60% of your Feb wages, taxable next year.


----------



## WolfeTone (18 Mar 2020)

The PAYE Modernization would provide a speedy an accurate assessment of lost or reduced incomes. Could save a lot of work in processing paper forms.


----------

